# Stuffed mushrooms... iso



## pdswife (Mar 25, 2006)

I need the worlds best stuffed mushroom recipe.

Does any one here know it?


Thanks in advance,  T


----------



## Erik (Mar 26, 2006)

Is there are certain kind you are looking for???


----------



## corazon (Mar 26, 2006)

Piccolina's 3 cheese, pesto stuffed mushrooms are spectacular!!!


----------



## Erik (Mar 26, 2006)

Anyway, I have to get to bed soon, so here is my Crab Stuffed Mushroom recipe.
Crab Stuffed Mushrooms:
4 T olive oil
1 T crushed garlic
1 C celery, finely diced
1 C onion, finely diced
1 C Roasted Red Pepper, minced
1/4 tsp. black pepper
Pinch of Kosher Salt
2 tsp. parsley, chopped fine
2 T White Wine
2 T Lemon Juice
1/3 C Bread Crumbs 
2 c Crabmeat
8 Button mushroom caps
2 T Parmesan Cheese
4 Slices Provolone Cheese 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

Sauté garlic and onion in olive oil in medium skillet.  Add celery and continue cooking until vegetables are translucent, but don't overcook. Let cool slightly. And place in a mixing bowl with the roasted red pepper.

In bowl,add pepper, salt,lemon juice,wine,parsley,parmesan and bread crumbs. Add in crab meat and mixed until everything has a nice binding.

Spoon crab stuffing into mushrooms, dividing evenly between the 8 mushrooms, and place in baking dish, very close to together, topping with the provolone.

*Bake for 10-12 minutes. Before serving , shake a slight bit of Paprika over top.*


----------



## wolfie (Mar 26, 2006)

Try these. We normally make the three together when we have a grazing party.

Mushrooms with Crab Meat Stuffing
appetizers-mushroom
1 1/2 cups lump crab meat, fresh or frozen; flaked & shredded
2 tablespoons butter
4 tablespoons shallots or; finely chopped
4 tablespoons scallions; finely chopped
1 cup bechamel sauce
lemon juice; to taste
sea salt; to taste
white pepper; to taste
18-24 large mushroom caps (2 inch); stems removed

Instructions:

Champignons Farcis Au Crabe
Preheat oven to 350°F.
Carefully inspect crab meat and remove any bits of cartilage, then shred lumps with a fork. In a heavy 8 to 10 inch skillet, melt 2 tablespoons butter over moderate heat and cook shallots (or scallions), stirring constantly, for 2 minutes or until they are soft. Stir in the crab meat and
toss it with the shallots for 10 seconds or so. With a rubber spatula, transfer the mixture to a large bowl.
Stir in the bechamel sauce, then season to taste with lemon juice, sea salt and white pepper. Lightly butter a shallow baking dish or roasting pan large enough to hold the mushrooms in one layer. Sprinkle the inside of the
caps with salt, spoon in the filling and arrange the caps in the pan. Bake in the upper third of the oven for 10 to 15 minutes, or until the mushrooms are tender when pierced with a sharp knife and the filling is bubbly. Serve on a heated platter.
Serves 6.


Mushrooms with Spinach Stuffing
appetizers-mushroom
1/2 cup shallots or; finely chopped
1/2 cup scallions; finely chopped
3 tablespoons butter
3/4 cup fresh spinach or; firmly packed
1 package (10 oz) frozen spinach; thawed & chopped
3/4 cup boiled ham; finely chopped
1 cup bechamel sauce
sea salt; to taste
freshly ground black pepper; to taste
18-24 large mushroom caps (2 inch); stems removed
2 tablespoons butter; cut into small pieces

Instructions:

Champignons Farcis Aux Epinards
Preheat oven to 350°F.
In a heavy 8 to 10 inch skillet, melt 3 tablespoons of butter over moderate heat and cook shallots (or scallions), stirring constantly, for 2 minutes or until they are soft. Add the spinach and toss it with the shallots for 3 to 4 minutes. With a rubber spatula, transfer the mixture to a large bowl.
Stir in the ham and the bechamel sauce and season to taste with salt and pepper. Lightly butter a shallow baking dish or roasting pan large enough to hold the mushrooms in one layer. Sprinkle the inside of the caps with salt, spoon in the filling; arrange the caps in the pan and dot them with
butter. Bake in the upper third of the oven for 10 to 15 minutes, or until the mushrooms are tender when pierced with a sharp knife and the filling is lightly browned. Serve on a heated platter.
Serves 6.

Mushrooms with Minced Mushroom Stuffing
appetizers-mushroom
3/4 lb fresh mushrooms; finely chopped
4 tablespoons shallots or; finely chopped
4 tablespoons scallions; finely chopped
2 tablespoons butter
1 cup bechamel sauce
1 teaspoon fresh parsley; finely chopped
salt; to taste
freshly ground black pepper; to taste
18-24 large mushroom caps (2 inch); stems removed
2 tablespoons fine dry bread crumbs
1 tablespoon swiss cheese; grated
2 tablespoons butter; cut into small pieces

Instructions:

Champignons Farcis Duxelles

Preheat oven to 350°F.
A handful at a time, squeeze the chopped mushrooms in a towel to extract as much juice as possible. In a heavy 8 to 10 inch skillet, melt 2 tablespoons of butter over moderate heat and cook shallots (or scallions), stirring constantly, for 2 minutes or until they are soft. Add the chopped mushrooms and toss with the shallots for 8 to 10 minutes, or until all the moisture has evaporated and they are beginning to brown lightly. With a rubber spatula, transfer the mixture to a large bowl.
Stir in the bechamel sauce, parsley and season to taste with salt and pepper. Lightly butter a shallow baking dish or roasting pan large enough to hold the mushrooms in one layer. Sprinkle the inside of the caps with salt, spoon in the filling; then mix the bread crumbs and grated cheese and
sprinkle over the filling. Arrange the caps in the pan. and dot them with butter. Bake in the upper third of the oven for 10 to 15 minutes, or until the mushrooms are tender when pierced with a sharp knife and the filling is
lightly browned. Serve on a heated platter.
Serves 6.
** Exported from Now You're Cooking! v5.68 **

Recipes easily convert.


Good luck

Wolfie


----------



## cara (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a recipe that is usually used for bbbq... so instructions say grill on a grill, but I'm sure you will be able to find the right temperature and time for the oven...
I always use a bit more garlic   

*filled mushrooms*

12-16 big white mushrooms
juice of two lemons
some whitewine
some Worcestersauce
salt
pepper
100g cooked ham, chopped
1 small onion, chopped
2 garlic gloves
100g fresh dandelionleafs
1 can Mascarpone

1 can cream cheese with french herbs
1 can cream
1 can grated parmesan cheese
1 can chopped fresh herbs

clean the mushrooms and get of the base (whatever you call it, I hope you know what I mean  ) sprinkle with a mix of the wine, half of the lemonjuice and the worcestersauce. 
Season with salt & Pepper
saute the ham, add the onions and the mashed garlic and saute for a short time.
chop the dandelionleafs chunky (?), add to the ham and saute with.
take off the heat an fold in the mascarpone, season with lemonjuice, wine, worcestersauce, salt & pepper.
fill the mushroom heads.
get some pieces of alufoil and spread wih oliveoil,
place the mushroom on and fold.
put on a grill.

Mix the creamcheese with cream and lemonjuice, add the herbs, season with wine, worcestersauce, salt & pepper.
serve with the hot champignon top with the grated parmesan, serve and 
_enjoy!_


*wow* that was rather heavy to translate...  
if it wouldn't have been for you, pds, I would have skipped that.. hope everybody understands everything.....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow, Erik, Wolfie, Cara, they all look wonderful!!  I want to try them all!!
Compliments goes to you too, Trish, as it produced such brilliant ideas!!
Cara I know what you mean about translating the recipe... I do that often with my Italian recipes, but aren't the folks here all worth the effort!


----------



## cara (Mar 26, 2006)

Licia, of course they are.. but you have the advantage of translating in your native language..... 
there are so many words that are so specific my translators doesn't know... or it suggests me about 20 possibilities and I don't know which oine to use....


----------



## Constance (Mar 26, 2006)

You do a very good job, Cara...your recipes are quite understandable, as well as delicious.

Here's a recipe I worked out that's very tasty...I'd like to try some of y'all's recipes too. I really like the idea of the Provelone topping, Erik. 

Connie’s Stuffed Mushrooms

1-2 cups plus fine bread crumbs
1/2 cup ripe olives, chopped
1/2 cup diced ham or hard salami
4 cloves garlic, finely diced
1/4 cup fresh Italian parsley, chopped
!/2 cup parmesan cheese, grated
S&P
1 egg, beaten 
olive oil 
25 large mushrooms

Make breadcrumbs in food processor out of sliced, toasted Italian bread. Wipe mushrooms off with paper towel, and stem by scooping with a melon baller. Chop stems finely, and sauté in 1-2 tbls olive oil until almost tender. Add garlic, and continue cooking till tender. Remove to bowl and add first six ingredients, mix well; add beaten egg and mix again. Stuff mushroom caps, pressing stuffing in with fingers. Place on large baking sheet, drizzle with olive oil, and bake in preheated 400 degree oven until heated through and golden on top...about 25 minutes.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2006)

Cheddar Stuffed Mushrooms

24 Mushrooms – Large
6 Tb Butter
1/2 C Walnuts, minced
1/2 C Parsley, minced
1 Onion, minced
1 C Shredded Sharp Cheddar (About 4 oz.)
1/4 C Grated Romano Cheese
1/2 C Fresh Bread Crumbs
TT S & P


Preheat oven to 350° F.

Remove the stems from the mushrooms and mince the stems. 

Melt the butter and brush the mushroom caps with some of the butter. Arrange caps, stemmed sides up, on a large baking sheet.

Lightly toast the walnuts. 

In a large heavy skillet, sauté the parsley and onion with the chopped stems in remaining butter until the mixture is softened. 

Remove skillet from heat and stir in remaining ingredients. 

Divide the mixture among the mushroom caps, mounding the stuffing slightly.

Mushrooms may be stuffed 4 hours in advance. Store covered in the refrigerator.

Bake mushrooms in middle of the oven for 30 minutes.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 26, 2006)

Andy M - those sound good!  Ironically enough, I was planning on making stuffed mushrooms tonight!  Have you ever used dried bread crumbs?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 26, 2006)

You guys are WONDERFUL!!!!!!!

Now all I have to do is pick one or two.!!

Thank you.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 26, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> Licia, of course they are.. but you have the advantage of translating in your native language.....
> there are so many words that are so specific my translators doesn't know... or it suggests me about 20 possibilities and I don't know which oine to use....


 
Yes.. you are right Cara!!  It is so much more difficult to translate something to a foreign language or explain something in a foreign language, and you do it so well!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And we all appreciate your effort so much!!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 26, 2006)

one more to add to this impressive group of recipes:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/stuffed-mushrooms-tnt-13830.html?highlight=stuffed+mushrooms


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Andy M - those sound good! Ironically enough, I was planning on making stuffed mushrooms tonight! Have you ever used dried bread crumbs?


 
They are very good.  If I make too many for an appetizer, guests pig out and then don't want dinner!

Dry bread crumbs should work OK.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 26, 2006)

These are great! This is my signature stuffed mushrooms recipe. You can add bacon, too, if you're not feeding any vegetarians.

Stuffed Mushrooms

30	Whole	fresh mushrooms
4	Tablespoon	butter, melted
1	Tablespoon	lemon juice
1	Tablespoon	vegetable oil
1	Tablespoon	minced garlic
1	8-oz pkg	cream cheese, softened
1/4	Cup	grated Parmesan cheese
1/4	Teaspoon	ground black pepper
1/4	Teaspoon	onion powder
1/4	Teaspoon	ground cayenne pepper
1	Tablespoon	chives
		Italian bread crumbs

Instructions: Preheat oven to 350º.

Clean mushrooms & discard stems. Toss mushrooms in butter & lemon juice. Set aside.

Heat oil in large skillet over medium heat. Add garlic & lightly fry, taking care not to burn it. Turn off heat.

Add remaining ingredients to garlic & stir until well mixed. When mixture is cool enough to handle, place it in a zip-loc bag. 

Arrange mushrooms on baking sheet. Cut off small corner of bag - make hole just large enough to squeeze mixture into mushroom caps. Fill each cap. Sprinkle with bread crumbs. 

Bake for 20 minutes or until mushrooms are hot & tops are starting to get lightly browned.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 26, 2006)

More good ideas.
My guests are going to be very happy!


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 26, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Cheddar Stuffed Mushrooms
> 
> 24 Mushrooms – Large
> 6 Tb Butter
> ...


 
I made these tonight - magnificent! Thanks Andy M!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I made these tonight - magnificent! Thanks Andy M!


 
You're very welcome.  I'm really glad you liked them.


----------



## Constance (Mar 27, 2006)

Your recipe sounds great, Andy. I like the idea of brushing the mushroom caps with butter. 
I don't care for nuts in my stuffing though...wonder what I could use instead?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Your recipe sounds great, Andy. I like the idea of brushing the mushroom caps with butter.
> I don't care for nuts in my stuffing though...wonder what I could use instead?


 
You could just leave them out.  The provide a little texture to the stuffing.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 27, 2006)

Somehow I always find stuffed mushrooms - especially large ones - come out with the mushrooms still rather raw tasting.  Either that or the mushrooms are cooked, but the filling is overcooked.

I've solved this by always blanching my mushrooms first in boiling water for a few minutes.  I end up with firm yet cooked thru mushrooms for stuffing, & the remaining blanching liquid is terrific for vegetarian stock & soups.


----------



## Constance (Mar 27, 2006)

I've had the same problem, Breezy.
When I was looking over stuffed mushroom recipes a while back, I ran across a recipe that called for blanching, and another that called for pouring boiling water over and letting them stand. 
I think I'll give the blanching method a try next time. Did you salt the water?


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 27, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Somehow I always find stuffed mushrooms - especially large ones - come out with the mushrooms still rather raw tasting. Either that or the mushrooms are cooked, but the filling is overcooked.
> 
> I've solved this by always blanching my mushrooms first in boiling water for a few minutes. I end up with firm yet cooked thru mushrooms for stuffing, & the remaining blanching liquid is terrific for vegetarian stock & soups.


 
You might want to try Andy M's trick on brushing with butter before baking.  These mushrooms did not taste raw at all!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 27, 2006)

Michele - I've tried tried the butter-brushing & found it just browned the outside of the mushroom, but didn't cook it.  But then I use HUGE mushrooms for stuffing.

Constance - I don't bother salting the water when blanching the mushrooms.  I just bring a pot of water large enough to hold the mushrooms with water to cover to a boil, then toss the mushrooms in & cook them for just a couple of minutes.  I then remove the mushrooms & drain them, gill side down, on some paper towels.  

I definitely save the liquid & cook it down some.  Then refrigerate or freeze it for soup.  It makes a terrific addition to any vegetable soup recipe.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, & another way I like to serve stuffed mushrooms is to buy a can of escargot, available in every supermarket these days, & pop one or two into each blanched mushroom cap, cover with a good-sized glob of garlic/parsley butter & a light sprinkling of dry Italian-seasoned breadcrumbs & pop under the broiler until the butter has melted & all is heated thru.  Serve with lots of good bread to sop up all that artery-hardening garlic butter - lol!!!

This can almost be served as a light lunch/supper if accompanied with a green salad.


----------



## nvnvgirl (May 21, 2006)

Here's two more to add to the list: the first ones I've made several times and people say they're the best they've ever had. The other ones I haven't made myself, but everyone I know who has made them, loves them!


CARRABBA'S ITALIAN GRILL STUFFED MUSHROOMS PARMIGIANA 

12-15 large mushrooms
2 T. butter
1 medium onion, chopped finely
2 oz. diced pepperoni
1/4 C. finely chopped green pepper
1 small clove garlic, minced
1/2 C. finely crushed Ritz crackers, about 12 crackers
3 T. grated Parmesan
1 T. chopped parsley
1/2 tsp. seasoned salt
1/4 tsp. dried oregano
1/3 C. chicken broth 
Preheat oven to 325ºF. 
Wash mushrooms and remove stems. Finely chop stems and reserve. In a large skillet, melt butter and cook onion, pepperoni, green pepper, garlic, and chopped mushroom stems until tender but not brown. Add crackers, parmesan, parsley, salt, oregano, a dash of pepper, and mix well. Still in broth. Spoon mixture into mushroom caps, heaping tops. In a shallow baking pan with 1/4-inch water covering bottom of pan, place stuffed mushrooms. Bake uncovered about 25 minutes until heated thoroughly.



Grilled Artichoke Mushrooms

3 oz cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup shredded fresh Parmesan cheese
2 Tbs finely chopped green onions
1  6-1/2 oz jar marinated artichoke hearts, drained and finely chopped
1  6 oz package large button mushrooms, stems removed
Olive Oil nonstick cooking spray
1/4 cup Italian-style or Parmesan bread crumbs
1 Tbs Olive Oil

Heat grill.  In medium bowl, combine cream cheese, mayonnaise, Parmesan cheese, onions and artichokes; mix well.  Spray rounded side of mushroom caps with nonstick cooking spray.  Spoon cheese mixture into each mushroom cap.  In a small bowl combine bread crumbs and oil; mix well.  Sprinkle on top of each stuffed mushroom.  When ready to grill, place mushrooms in a 10-inch grill basket or on a disposable foil tray.  Plase basket on gas grill over medium heat or on a charcoal grill 4-6 inches from medium coals.  Cook 8-19 minutes or until mushrooms are tender and filling is thoroughly heated.

Yield 8 servings

Note:  These can be assembled up to 1 day in advance.  Cover and refrigerate until you're ready to grill.



My notes:  I used Bella Cucina Artichoke Lemon Pesto in place of the chopped artichokes and mayo.  Also, I used soft white bread crumbs and added them right in with the cheese mixture to eliminate a step.  I baked them in an oiled, disposable pan on the grill.  They were WOW!  Everyone loved them!


----------

